# Chittum Burl Processing



## Darrell Albert (Aug 9, 2015)

Just built a 12 cubic foot kiln using a heat lamp and reflective bottom lined with metal roof flashing material. Will be a trial and error situation until I learn times and temperatures that work best. Have it filled with chittum wood of various sizes as of 8/9/2015. Will know more in a couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 9, 2015)

@DRW should be able to tell you Lotz about it. He's a chittum master. If I remember right from what he has said, it dries fairly quickly and doesn't crack too much. The eyes seem to get some checks though. Nature of the beast.


----------



## DRW (Aug 10, 2015)

I may or may not have already met Mr. Albert

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2015)

Any pictures to share? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

